# Ncis (cbs)



## FireDragon-16 (May 13, 2013)

Anyone else watch this show? 

I love it and I'm interested to see if there's anyone else out there...


----------



## alchemist (May 13, 2013)

I know many who love it!


But I detest it


----------



## FireDragon-16 (May 13, 2013)

alchemist said:


> I know many who love it!
> 
> 
> But I detest it



That's too bad! Is there anyway that I could attempt to change your mind?


----------



## alchemist (May 13, 2013)

Many, but they probably wouldn't work!

I probably started watching it too late. The characters were well-established but I just found them annoying; quirky for the sake of it.


----------



## Ursa major (May 14, 2013)

My name is Ursa, and NCIS has become one of my secret pleasures. (Well, it _was_ a secret....)

And I almost missed out on it. I recall seeing an episode from one of the early seasons (I know this because a certain team member was still on the team) and just couldn't see make sense of what was going on between the characters in the fifteen minutes I watched before switching it off. Luckily, a few months later, I saw a few episodes from a (slightly) later season, where a new character was bedding in, and the humorous take on the team dynamics (basically, it's all really Gibbs's substitute family) became pretty obvious.


Note that on terrestrial TV in the UK, Channel Five is still only showing season nine (ep16 with Jamie Lee Curtis is being shown this coming Wednesday), but that channel (and its spin-offs, 5* and 5USA) have been showing a lot of the earlier seasons, so I think I've almost caught up with everything that's gone before (with only a few season seven episodes still missing, and these are being shown, two episodes at a time, on Saturdays.)  For this reason, some of us won't be able to discuss the later stuff.


By the way, I'm not entirely convinced of the SFF qualifications of the show (give or take the miraculous work Abby seems to do in the lab...).


----------



## dask (May 14, 2013)

NCIS and Castle are the only shows I try to watch regularly besides Jeopardy.


----------



## Gordian Knot (May 15, 2013)

The number of hours I watch the tube a week could be counted on one hand. NCIS is one of those fingers.  I enjoy the show and have watched it pretty much from the beginning. The only thing I have never seen is that Mark Harmon and his team were first introduced in an episode of JAG.

Some people find Michael Weatherly (Tony) tiresome over time. I have always enjoyed him because of his interplay with the rest of the team. Matter of fact it is the excellent cast they have put together, and the way they all interact with each other that is the main joy of the show.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 15, 2013)

I love NCIS and NCIS LA but they are my kind of characters and similar to what I write.

I just adore Abi and Duckie - they are the best Wikipedia style characters.


----------



## FireDragon-16 (May 15, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> By the way, I'm not entirely convinced of the SFF qualifications of the show (give or take the miraculous work Abby seems to do in the lab...).



Pretty much that's it. I know it's thin, but the way any of them get results is pretty much where the SFF comes from. While it's possible in real life for them to come up with the results (sometimes) due to time constraints with the episodes, they've altered the timing. Of course, there are a few things that you really can't do at all but that's another point entirely.


----------



## Dream Walker (May 15, 2013)

I think Abby's ponytails qualify as science fiction. They defy gravity, high winds and never change. Therefore they must exist in a quantum flux zone where time does not exist


----------



## FireDragon-16 (May 16, 2013)

Dream Walker said:


> I think Abby's ponytails qualify as science fiction. They defy gravity, high winds and never change. Therefore they must exist in a quantum flux zone where time does not exist



That's true I guess


----------



## Ice fyre (May 16, 2013)

I enjoy watching NCIS, to be fair its not really Sci-fi, but its a good show, a very witty set of scripts lift it from the norm. The cases are interesting the cast are fantastic (nice to see John Walton on TV again) Ducky of course (best lines ever, "Agent" What was Ducky like when he was younger?  "Gibbs" *looks round* You know the Man from Uncle? Illiya Kuriakin..) 

Seems to be going strong still, so good luck to it.


----------

